
Submit your architectural drawing in PDF format and test our application - vellgraphy
http://vellgraphy.com/
======
PaperVellum
What is hyperlinking of architectural drawings?

Managing a construction project involving several hundreds or even over
thousand of blueprints is a challenge. Not long ago, these would be printed on
paper and required big tables to view them each time we would need to check
them. Implementing revisions of architectural designs and having all players
in a project (constructor, subcontractors, owner, architects,...) stay in sync
with these changes wasn't easy, to say the least.

Nowadays, blueprints are distributed electronically on pdf files. This is an
improvement. But another challenge still remains.

Architects draw each blueprint at a time and give it a drawing number. Detail
call-outs refer to those numbers. But if you have a hierarchy of folders
containing your project of say 500 drawings, how to you quickly browse through
multiple details?

The solution is to take those pdf's and add hyperlinks to each call-out
referring to the corresponding pdf file. Then browsing through the project's
drawings becomes like surfing the internet: you just click on each call-out
and its pdf opens automatically.

That is hyperlinking. And at Vellgraphy.com they do that automatically.

------
dabe0113
Great website and application!

